# Pouches?



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone gives their mice pouches?

I make pouches for my sugar gliders fleece pouches and have made them for rats, ferrets, and hedgehogs as well. Would those be safe for mice too? Is fleece mouse-safe? Would they even last long enough to be enjoyed by the mice or would they be eaten overnight? Lol.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Mice LOVE pouches! They also like to explore and hang out in fleece tubes and hammocks suspended in the enclosure. Fleece is fine. The only downside is that they're labour intensive because they get smelly, and need to be washed regularly. They last a while, depending on the number of mice, but eventually get chewed, like pretty much everything. 

I used to use them but don't any more because my meeces are equally happy with small cardboard containers and toilet roll tubes to run in and explore. Much easier when you can just throw them out after.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

I use to put them in my mice cage, but most of them don't care about it and just left it there. Mine seems to prefer a flat hammock more though.
How long it'll last mainly depends on the mice and how good the fleece is. If your mice are chewers, then they'll probably going to turn the fleece into their bedding material, thinner ones will also not last very long. What I also found out with my mice is if you left it in the cage for too long (say, more than a week) they'll start to chew it.


----------

